# Brian & CT - Deep Drop Photo Essay



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just in case you guys haven't had a chance to follow the photo essay that Capt Jim did on our trip here it is. I don't like referencing anothe forum but maybe Clyde will make an exception here.
http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/chesapeake-angler-original-board/203783-5-5-07-upper-bay-bad-boyz-fishing-report-6.html


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

It makes my arms sore just looking at those pics. And, if you guys look closely at some of the pics, you'll see the WBB trademark nutsack sinkers... 

For the record, I was only 5 minutes late...after the boat sailed off...   

_____________________________
*WBB - Chief Technology Officer and Asian-Time Tilefish Slayer*


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

CT I was just glad you got on board. We had a great trip my friend. I'll go back and take a look at your trade mark sinkers.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

OK CT you've got me. The sinker the I see with Brian is a standard bank sinker and the one in your left hand when you're holding up the 2 tiles looks like a swivel bell sinker. The only other odd sinker is the 20 oz canon ball. Now I did see a bell type sinker with twisted copper wire for an eye. Actually I was using one of those when I caught my money fish. What did I miss?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nutsack sinker...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice... AK, the correct WBB terminology for this is the "balsac" sinker. Please refer to your WBB dictionary for future clarifications....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Nice... AK, the correct WBB terminology for this is the "balsac" sinker. Please refer to your WBB dictionary for future clarifications....


Look at the authenticity of the balsac sinker ... one side is always larger than the other side


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Learned something new today. A true bal sac sinker will always be an odd weight. I used to see some ******** at Conowingo using two different size sparkplugs. Guess that doesn't count.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

sweet...i gotta do a seabass trip...used to get 4-5 pounders off the piers around here...now 3" is a biggie...sad as they are good eating...


----------

